# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Thư cuối

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Lá thư này em gởi cho anh
Còn vụng về còn ngu ngơ còn ngây thơ.
Trang giấy như tình em người ơi!
Em xa rồi buồn cứ chơi vơi.
Vẫn cây cầu xóm cũ năm xưa
Chiều hẹn hò đạp qua đây giờ ai hay.
Chỉ có anh ngồi giữa lòng đêm
Em xa rồi anh buồn mình anh.

Ngày nao đôi ta yêu nhau 
Bao mộng ước tương lai mai sau.
Giờ em lang thang nơi đâu 
Có còn nhớ khi ta bên nhau?
Tình anh yêu không gian dối 
Sao giờ anh vẫn đơn côi.
Dòng lệ em tuôn rơi nhạt nhòa đắng môi 
Vì ngày xưa bên nhau lòng không bối rối.

Chiều nay anh qua nơi đây 
Vô tình thấy em trong tay ai.
Ngoài kia mưa thu bay bay 
Anh lạnh giá con tim đơn côi.
Tình anh ghi vô trang giấy 
Những dòng thư cuối hôm nay.
Dù cho em hôm nay vô tình đổi thay
Lời thư cuối ơi người có hay!

----------


## thuty

Có thằng khùng nào đứng hát vậy trời

----------

